# Quick Mafia (Day One)



## Zero Moment (May 17, 2011)

Roles set: PMs coming out soon.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Quick Mafia (Night Zero)*

*All role PMs sent.
Night lasts 24 hours.*


----------



## Zero Moment (May 20, 2011)

*Time is up*

The citizens of Standardnavia wake up to the freezing morning.
During the ancient tradition of morning roll-call, the town realized that *Mai* was missing. After many knocks on her door, the townspeople got fed up with waiting, and knocked the door off its hinges. Her home was a mess, medical equipment everywhere. After careful inspection, she was found under a pile of bandages, stabbed in the heart.

The Council discussed the murder, and came to the conclusion that the Mafia were back, and that regular lynches must be held.


*Mai was killed.
She was town.

48 hours for disscussion.*


----------



## Seritinajii (May 20, 2011)

OH NO! Now what?!


----------



## Sypl (May 20, 2011)

OH CRAP NO DOCTOR


----------



## Sypl (May 20, 2011)

OH CRAP NO DOCTOR


----------



## Seritinajii (May 21, 2011)

Well, we can't just stand around looking at the body. Let's try and discuss whether or not we should lynch someone! :O


----------



## KMew (May 21, 2011)

I'm just posting to let everyone know I'm here, I really don't know what to say. Do we have enough information to lynch?


----------



## Eclipse (May 22, 2011)

There's not enough information, in my opinion. I think the mafia just killed whoever.
I propose randomlynch, just to get some more information.


----------



## Seritinajii (May 22, 2011)

Randomlynch? Alright...

*I liek Squirtles* is usually quite active most of the time??


----------



## Phantom (May 24, 2011)

Might as well... *ILS*


----------



## Glace (May 24, 2011)

*sigh* No doctor already is a real downer. D:

*I liek Squirtles*


----------



## Zero Moment (May 28, 2011)

Ah, I forgot about this!
Whoops :\
*Extending day by 12 hours* because I have a lot of irons in the fire right now.

Has anyone thought to check when Squirtles was last here?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Quick Mafia (Night Zero)*

Agh, I forgot about this /again/!


When the townspeople noticed that Squirtles was staring at a wall, doing nothing, they decided that his mental absence was suspicious, and that they should lynch him.
Shoving him up to the gallows, they quickly found the right fit for the noose.
As the townspeople hanged him, they quickly realized their mistake when a gun and magnifying glass tumbled out of his lifeless body.


*Squirtles was lynched, and was Innocent.
Night ends in 24 hours.*


----------

